# Am Urlaubsort Lehrgang u. Fischereiprüfung?



## kbnospam (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier nicht offtopic bin.

Ich möchte gerne die Fioschereiprüfung ablegen u. zu diesem Zweck auch einen entsprechenden Lehrgang besuchen. Doch leider komme ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht dazu, da ich über die Woche immer unterwegs u. erst am Wochenende zu Hause bin. 
Kennt vielleicht jemand ein Angebot, wo man Lehrgang u. Prüfung im Urlaub am Urlaubsort machen kann? 
Es gibt doch für alles Mögliche ähnliche Angebote (Reiten, Golfen, Kanufahren), wieso nicht auch für's Angeln?

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar. Gruß und Petri Heil.

Karri


----------



## Patrick_87 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am Urlaubsort Lehrgang u. Fischereiprüfung?*

schau dich doch mal nach nem wochenendlehrgang an, sowas wird normal auch angeboten! woher kommst du denn??


----------



## kbnospam (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am Urlaubsort Lehrgang u. Fischereiprüfung?*

Aus dem Münsterland. Bis jetzt habe ich hier keine Wochenendlehrgänge gefunden. Daher möchte ich es im Urlaub machen, da habe ich auch mehr Zeit.


----------



## maarfischer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am Urlaubsort Lehrgang u. Fischereiprüfung?*

Schau mal hier: http://www.bachfloh.de/termine.htm


----------

